# Which type of wrist hooks?



## Notts (Jul 6, 2011)

Due to an injury I'm needing to take the strain off my grip for a few months. I've got straps which help a lot, but I'm looking at upgrading to Hooks to lessen/remove the need to grip during pulling/back exercises.

But there's a few different types, and I've no idea which ones to go for, and I don't train at a gym so I can't really ask around.









So those are the styles that seem to keep coming up. Is there much difference between them? I'm not lifting massive amounts of weight but am looking for maximum grip assistance.


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

I use the Schiek ones mate, I'll never buy another type


----------

